# Ascaso Arc Modification



## stevemartin620 (Dec 26, 2010)

I recently had a problem with my Ascaso Arc after I had cleaned it and run some descaler through the system.

When I tried switching it back on it tripped the 30mA relay in my fuse box.

I left it a couple of days and was just about to pack it up and send it off for a diagnosis/repair and tried it again "just in case".... lo and behold it started working again.

I took the cover off and noticed there was a small amount of water leakage in two places between the pump and the boiler, one was dripping slightly near the electrical contacts where the mains supply comes into the machine, the other leak was dripping onto the now hot boiler and turning into steam.

I am assuming that steam has been condensing on the internals while in use and the other leak had formed a puddle and when I had the Arc upside down to replace the dispersion screen that water also moved about a bit and shorted out somewhere, and having left it for a few days it must have dried out enough so as not to short circuit.

Anyway, while I was trying to figure out why it wasn't working when it first happened, I disconnected the neutral lead from the heating element and noticed that the pump still worked and pumped water through the system.

When descaling I was always a bit concerned that the heater element is on, trying to heat cold water as it is pumping through the system and of course it doesn't reach temperature to switch the sensor.

Therefore my idea for a design mod would be to fit a switch in the neutral lead to the boiler so you could isolate the heater element while pumping descaler through and re-priming the system, this would also help if the unit was ever run dry.

I have not actually fitted a switch yet and would welcome any ideas on the pro's and cons of doing so....... if it is an idiotic idea, please tell me, no offence will be taken and you might just save me from looking stupid.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I suspect you would be looking for a double pole isolator, this would isolate both the live and the neutral. How about just using a double pole fused spur instead of a plug and socket then the concept would be easily achievable.

Ian


----------

